# 3 WORD STORIES: KEEP IT GOING! xD



## stinkocheeze (Mar 12, 2010)

copy the story of the person before you, and add 3 word to it.
make your new 3 words bold
try to make the story interesting...

edit: new story started on page 13
HERE GOES:

*There was a*

story 1:
There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End.

story 2 (current):
A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed process ID 10647 which helped with memory management. Possums have rubbish memory under purple filaments that exploded into tiny little cubies lubed with theace's


----------



## Parity (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a *girl and she*


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she *once accidentally ate*


----------



## Parity (Mar 12, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> There was a girl and she *once accidentally ate*



There was a girl and she once accidentally ate *something very big.*


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, *called Rubik's Lubricant*


----------



## fundash (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, *then said "This-is-a-failthread!"* <<<all one word


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!", *because when a*


----------



## theace (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!", because when a *10x10 Megacube began*

Damn, I was about to make this thread lol. I love this game


----------



## wubiks (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow this went nowhere fast. Good job. 

"Fail thread" as kids online like to say these days.


----------



## Hakan (Mar 12, 2010)

*to crawl inside*


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!", because when a 10x10 Megacube began *to lock up,*


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, *she decided to*


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to *vomit very grossly*


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly *the stackmat timer*


----------



## riffz (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer *skydiving is fun*


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun *then everybody died.*


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.* Very sad story!*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! *But not me...*


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, *I like turtles.*


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles.* I went home.*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home *to my woman*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said *make your own*


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own *ham sandwich god!*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! *I'm sick and*


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and *very very green.*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green *because you keep*


----------



## robindeun (Mar 12, 2010)

(because you keep) lubing me, and


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and* i herd u*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you *don't use proper*


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper *grammar because you*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you *ate that computer*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, *which is lubed*


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed *with bear grease*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease *and the jig-a-loo*


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo *and the CRC*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC *from my cubes*


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes *but thats gross.*


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. *Silicon is very*


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very *nice in your*


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your *rubiks cube because*


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because *it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, *but DIY's are*


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are *way better since*


----------



## Caedus (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since *they smell like*


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like *PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS.*


----------



## robindeun (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since *1854, until there*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. *Penguin cubes are*


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are *definitely the greatest*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, *smoothest, and most*


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most *durable cubes ever!!!!*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing, these


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing, these *nothing can come close*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close *to overtrumping these*


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these* because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again,* the 10x10 megacube*


----------



## Forte (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube *has three knees!*


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 13, 2010)

Forte said:


> There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. *Silicone* is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube *has three knees!*



Why would you put silicon in a cube?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! *Everyone exploded. End.*


----------



## coolmission (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. *Thank you Sarah*.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. *Yep, everything's over!*


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!*In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks*


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks *eating ice cream*


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream *until they vomit*


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit *and dirty the*


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 13, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



What's the facepalm for? Notice how its silicon_*e*_ not Silicon. Also, you should capitalize the first letter of each sentence .

Silicon- is the most common metalloid. (You should try putting that stuff in a cube )

Silicone- - any of a large class of siloxanes that are unusually stable over a wide range of temperatures; used in lubricants and adhesives and coatings and synthetic rubber and electrical insulation
_*Not to be confused with the metalloid chemical element Silicon.*_


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the *corpses of everyone.*

(because everyone died)


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone *because everyone died.*


----------



## Meep (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. *Ang sarap sarap.*


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. *And they live*


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live *in a secret*


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again.


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. *Purple monkey dishwasher.*


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. *Table seventeen drink.*


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. *Plastic depression groans*


----------



## blah (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans *moonlight monkey Mozart*


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart *sword dawn Irish*


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish *jackrabbit tarnish couch*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch *Germany albumen doorman*


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman *jumping glass blemish*


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish *artichokes bifurcate cheapen*


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen *Dene eating farts*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts *ferociously gigantic groans*


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans *gumption. Gyroscopically hacking*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since they smell like PENGUINS. CUTE PENGUINS. Penguin cubes are definitely the greatest, smoothest, and most durable cubes ever!!!! After lubing these, nothing can come close to overtrumping these because they were the bees knees got it steve? But then again, the 10x10 megacube has three knees! Everyone exploded. End. Thank you Sarah. Yep, everything's over!In part 2, we have Erik and Feliks eating ice cream until they vomit and dirty the corpses of everyone because everyone died. Ang sarap sarap. And they live to die again. Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking *hilariously hungry iguanas*


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

[truncated everything before the advent of awesomeness] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas *impatiently ingratiate jackals.*

this game is much more fun


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2010)

[boring stuff] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. *Juicy kittens knead*


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

[boring stuff] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead *knocking laws liberally*


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

[boring stuff] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally *like llamas loosening*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2010)

[boring stuff] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening *loud lucky Lunchables.*


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

[boring stuff] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. *Lying mackerels manually*


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

[boring stuff] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually *menstrual nobody nymphetamine.*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2010)

[boring stuff] Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually menstrual nobody nymphetamine. *NZ obscenely ostracizes*


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > TemurAmir said:
> ...



I did not know that


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2010)

shelley said:


> *Purple monkey dishwasher.*



Definitely the best one! (The Simpsons, Season 6, The PTA Disbands)


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 13, 2010)

Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually menstrual nobody nymphetamine. NZ obscenely ostracizes
*Rocking cod guitar*


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2010)

Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually menstrual nobody nymphetamine. NZ obscenely ostracizes *oysters pacing partially*


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 13, 2010)

Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually menstrual nobody nymphetamine. NZ obscenely ostracizes oysters pacing partially. *Promptly, qqwref quotes*


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually menstrual nobody nymphetamine. NZ obscenely ostracizes oysters pacing partially. Promptly, qqwref quotes *quickly retracting radiation*


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually menstrual nobody nymphetamine. NZ obscenely ostracizes oysters pacing partially. Promptly, qqwref quotes quickly retracting radiation *silliness serves turtle*


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

Purple monkey dishwasher. Table seventeen drink. Plastic depression groans moonlight monkey Mozart sword dawn Irish jackrabbit tarnish couch Germany albumen doorman jumping glass blemish artichokes bifurcate cheapen Dene eating farts ferociously gigantic groans gumption. Gyroscopically hacking hilariously hungry iguanas impatiently ingratiate jackals. Juicy kittens knead knocking laws liberally like llamas loosening loud lucky Lunchables. Lying mackerels manually menstrual nobody nymphetamine. NZ obscenely ostracizes oysters pacing partially. Promptly, qqwref quotes quickly retracting radiation silliness serves turtle. * To the Batmobile!*


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

ur dumb


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

lolz


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are *overated, Storeboughts rule.*


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since King James decreed


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> ur dumb



wow, i feel great! thanks Dene!

[end sarcasm]


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since King James decreed this thread's boring.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since King James decreed this thread's boring. I saw ShutterIsland


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since King James decreed this thread's boring. I saw ShutterIsland *yogurt spiral beluga*


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since King James decreed this thread's boring. I saw ShutterIsland yogurt spiral beluga *green laptop catastrophe*


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

There was a girl and she once accidentally ate something very big, called Rubik's Lubricant, then said "This-is-a-failthread!" because when a 10x10 Megacube began to lock up, she decided to vomit very grossly the stackmat timer skydiving is fun then everybody died.Very sad story! But not me, I like turtles. I went home to my woman and she said make your own ham sandwich god! I'm sick and very very green because you keep lubing me, and I heard you don't use proper grammar because you ate that computer, which is lubed with bear grease and the jig-a-loo and the CRC from my cubes but thats gross. Silicon is very nice in your rubiks cube because it goes to there homes and raises them to be fast from birth, but DIY's are way better since King James decreed this thread's boring. I saw ShutterIsland yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe *Pacman, I'm Jewish!*


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

_silly stuff removed_ yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! *oyah? well imaNAZI*


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI *Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac*


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac *Genoese ostrich parade*


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac Genoese ostrich parade maybe drink album window car painting everything cubology bookmark instead sock wallet latch see-through garage Raymond chocolate person speaker *FLYLEAF ARE <3*


----------



## Carson (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac Genoese ostrich parade *mortuarily melancholy meat*


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac Genoese ostrich parade mortuarily melancholy meat *attention oncologist streptococcus*


----------



## Meep (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac Genoese ostrich parade mortuarily melancholy meat attention oncologist streptococcus *penguin penguin penguin*


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac Genoese ostrich parade mortuarily melancholy meat attention oncologist streptococcus penguin penguin penguin octopus octopuses octopi?


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac Genoese ostrich parade mortuarily melancholy meat attention oncologist streptococcus penguin penguin penguin octopus octopuses octopi? *Börk börk börk*


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

STINKY POOP


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

Dene, that's only two words.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys ruined this thread. it turned from a great storyline to a failure about Jewish Nazi's(If thats even possible)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah Dene! You and your 2 word posts D=<


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

It was a lame story until we joined in and turned it into an awesome alphabet game, but certain noobs didn't get it and ruined it. Fail.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> You guys ruined this thread. it turned from a great storyline to a failure about Jewish Nazi's(If thats even possible)


no.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 14, 2010)

yogurt spiral beluga green laptop catastrophe Pacman, I'm Jewish! oyah? well imaNAZI Zimbabwe weepy pyromaniac Genoese ostrich parade mortuarily melancholy meat attention oncologist streptococcus penguin penguin penguin octopus octopuses octopi? Börk börk börk *sniggle*


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 14, 2010)

*the man eat*


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 14, 2010)

omfg.....

RESTARTING STORY... IT'S NOT FUNNY BECAUSE YOU **** UP THE STORY, OKAY??
DON'T RUIN IT.


a young man


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 14, 2010)

a young man *once played with*


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 14, 2010)

a young man once played with *a ban hammer*


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

How are we ruining it? We are doing as you said, copying the story and adding three bold words to it. And we're definitely keeping it interesting. Who could have expected purple monkey dishwasher?

A young man once played with a ban hammer *amid pint mollusks.*


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## Feryll (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks *when stinkocheeze got*


----------



## Muesli (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint molluskswhen stinkocheeze got *eaten by a*


----------



## Feryll (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a *giant ban hammer*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. *He was hammered*


----------



## Weston (Mar 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered


* Just like cubesoftheworld*


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered *fiberglass precision toenails*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys, be serious. Use proper English, so don't just throw random words into the paragraph.

Weston, *sniffle* I thought U my brother! I thought U ma brother man! Don't U go disrespecting me!


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails *then he killed *



..


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed *process ID 10647*

WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed process ID 10647 *which helped with*


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed process ID 10647 which helped with *memory management. Possums*


----------



## Muesli (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed process ID 10647 which helped with memory management. Possums *have rubbish memory*


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed process ID 10647 which helped with memory management. Possums have rubbish memory *under purple filaments*


----------



## fundash (Mar 14, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed process ID 10647 which helped with memory management. Possums have rubbish memory under purple filaments *that exploded into*


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

STINKY POOP


----------



## (R) (Mar 14, 2010)

THE END


----------



## Rayne (Mar 15, 2010)

*AND THE END*


----------



## Samania (Mar 15, 2010)

AND THE END *POP GOES TEH WEASEL*.


----------



## Meep (Mar 15, 2010)

AND THE END POP GOES TEH WEASEL. *Penguins penguins penguins.*


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 15, 2010)

AND THE END POP GOES TEH WEASEL. Penguins penguins penguins. of madagascar town!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> EDIT2: Are the mods just banning people as a joke?


Maybe. You should ask them in that thread.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT2: Are the mods just banning people as a joke?
> ...



And get banned?


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > TemurAmir said:
> ...



No. You'll get your question answered.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Maybe you should ask for me since I ummm... *cough* I have to go.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

SUPER AIDS.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2010)

Super Dene.


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2010)

THE END


----------



## aronpm (Mar 15, 2010)

AND THE END POP GOES TEH WEASEL. Penguins penguins penguins. of madagascar town! *In chapter 5 we introduced the concept of the definite integral of a function of one variable. In this chapter we show how the notion of the definite integral can be extended to functions of several variables. In particular, we shall discuss the double integral of function of two variables and the triple integral of a function of three variables. Except from "Calculus" chapter 19, by Stanley I. Grossman.*


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> AND THE END POP GOES TEH WEASEL.



I'm guessing that this line in from Ice Age 3, am I right?


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

SUPER AIDS.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

the very end


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 15, 2010)

of the beginning


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 15, 2010)

is the end


----------



## Edmund (Mar 15, 2010)

of the world


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 15, 2010)

Edmund said:


> of the world



but the birth


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

SUPER AIDS.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 15, 2010)

monkey fury?


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 15, 2010)

SQUIRREL AIDS.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 15, 2010)

MEGA AIDS


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 15, 2010)

EPIC AIDS


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

STINKY POOP.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 15, 2010)

SMELLY FEET


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 16, 2010)

IT'S THREE WORDS


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2010)

SUPER AIDS.


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2010)

Pseudoantidisestablishmentarianism Hepaticocholangiocholecystentersotomies Aequeosalinocalcalinosetaceoaluminosocupreovitriolic
THEY ARE REAL WORDS. LOOK IT UP


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2010)

You're dumb.

THEY ARE REAL WORDS. LOOK IT UP


----------



## theace (Mar 16, 2010)

A young man once played with a ban hammer amid pint mollusks when stinkocheeze got eaten by a giant ban hammer. He was hammered fiberglass precision toenails then he killed process ID 10647 which helped with memory management. Possums have rubbish memory under purple filaments that exploded into *tiny little cubies.*


----------

